# Deep thoughts by Jack Handy...



## IamTheDude (Aug 6, 2017)

As a patrol officer, I like saying "you too" when I buy a cold beverage from my local store and the person working the register says, "stay safe".


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Ok here's some more random deep thoughts







*


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> *Ok here's some more random deep thoughts
> View attachment 10053
> *


People actually have Lizzy fantasies?

Gross!


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Mother of GOD, I'd rather have my eyes gouged out than see that fantasy.

That's just wrong. Plain wrong.


----------

